
Snap shares surge on $100M deal to make shows with Time Warner - hownottowrite
http://www.businessinsider.com/snapchat-stock-surges-on-100-million-show-deal-with-time-warner-2017-6
======
mattbgates
"Surge" to use the term loosely.

~~~
asafira
Context for those who just want the data: : it's currently up ~2% (to $17.88)

------
ckamin5
Does + 2 percent really = a surge?

